# Half of Afghanistan Taliban leadership arrested in Pakistan



## Modbert (Feb 24, 2010)

Half of Afghanistan Taliban leadership arrested in Pakistan / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com



> *MONITOR EXCLUSIVE: Pakistan officials told the Monitor they have arrested nearly half  7 of 15*  members of the Afghan Taliban's senior leadership council in recent days, including the Taliban head of military operations in Afghanistan.





> In total, seven of the insurgent groups 15-member leadership council, thought to be based in Quetta, Pakistan, including the head of military operations, have been apprehended in the past week, according to Pakistani intelligence officials.
> 
> *Western and Pakistani media had previously reported the arrest of three of the 15, but this is the first confirmation of the wider scale of the Pakistan crackdown on the Taliban leadership, something the US has sought.*





> News of the sweep emerged over the past week, with reports that Pakistani authorities had netted Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar, the movements second in command, as well as Maulavi Abdul Kabir, a prominent commander in charge of insurgent operations in eastern Afghanistan, and Mullah Muhammad Younis.
> 
> Pakistan has also captured several other Afghan members of the leadership council, called the Quetta Shura, two officials with the Pakistani Intelligence Bureau, and a United Nations official in Kabul told the Monitor.



"Wars may be fought with weapons, but they are won by men. It is the spirit of men who follow and of the man who leads that gains the victory."
-- George S. Patton

Thoughts USMB?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 24, 2010)

It's all good.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2010)

Great news

This is better news for Pakistan than it is for us. Pakistan was in danger of being overwhelmed by the Taliban. A Taliban takeover of Pakistan would heve been a threat to the whole world given Pakistans nuclear capabilities.
Looks like Taliban and Alqaeda are being squeezed from both sides


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 24, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Half of Afghanistan Taliban leadership arrested in Pakistan / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the ISI-D stopped protecting them.

I wonder how much that cost us?


----------



## Ragnar (Feb 24, 2010)

> Mr. Malik told reporters in Islamabad that the captured insurgents would be transferred, but did not give a time frame. "We have to ensure first that these people did not commit any crimes against Pakistan," says an official in the Pakistani Interior Ministry, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> Washington and Kabul have been pushing to have the insurgents transferred so that they can be interrogated directly, since currently American officials have limited access to the prisoners.



Hmmm. Dunno what to think of that. Two years ago, a few weeks in Paki prison and I'd guess they would be begging to be taken to Gitmo, lol. Nowdays it's a open question what their fate is but for all I care, they can rot there. (unless we can get them to blab)

Anywho, nice catch.


----------



## rdean (Feb 24, 2010)

It's so ironic.  Obama is concentrating on bringing down the Taliban and al Qaeda in Afghanistan and Pakistan and the Republicans are concentrating on bringing down Obama is this country.
Isn't that something?  Makes you wonder, whom is working with whom.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Half of Afghanistan Taliban leadership arrested in Pakistan
> 
> Thoughts USMB?



Damn American Imperialism.  No wonder they want to kill us.


----------



## Yurt (Feb 24, 2010)

rdean said:


> It's so ironic.  Obama is concentrating on bringing down the Taliban and al Qaeda in Afghanistan and Pakistan and the Republicans are concentrating on bringing down Obama is this country.
> Isn't that something?  Makes you wonder, whom is working with whom.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 24, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Damn American Imperialism.  No wonder they want to kill us.



What was that troll?


----------



## Claudette (Feb 25, 2010)

Good. Hope they get the other half.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn American Imperialism.  No wonder they want to kill us.
> ...



Just following your lead.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

Fighting a war and actually winning it!  What a novel idea!  I wonder why we couldn't do this before?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Great news
> 
> This is better news for Pakistan than it is for us. Pakistan was in danger of being overwhelmed by the Taliban. A Taliban takeover of Pakistan would heve been a threat to the whole world given Pakistans nuclear capabilities.
> Looks like Taliban and Alqaeda are being squeezed from both sides



The first thing you got to do is get your facts straight.

The Afghan Taliban and the Pakistan Taliban are 2 ENTIRELY DIFFERENT GROUPS.

The second thing you need to get straight is that the U.S. has installed "devices" on Pakistani nukes which renders them unuseable without certain protocols being met.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news
> ...



hopefully we didn't just use condoms----they can't be trusted to provide the protection that we need


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are my thoughts and I use the term in the Librul sense of the word:

1. Obama only making more terrorists!!!

2. Where's bin Laden????

3. Pock-ee-stann never attacked us!!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here are my thoughts and I use the term in the Librul sense of the word:
> 
> 1. Obama only making more terrorists!!!
> 
> ...


In response, my answers are:

1. How?

2. Ask George W. Bush

3. Neither did Iraq...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Fighting a war and actually winning it!  What a novel idea!  I wonder why we couldn't do this before?



LOL We did. 

In Iraq.

We outfought the Iraqi Insurgents on the field and we beat their Democrat supporters and cheerleaders in Congress


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my thoughts and I use the term in the Librul sense of the word:
> ...



Obama is making more terrorists because every time we capture or kill one of them 10 more join up at local Jihad recruiting stations. 

Also, how do you fight an ideology? Huh? How?

Obama promised bin Laden...where is he?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


How did torturing the captives, jailing them without charges or counsel and reopening Abu Ghraib prevent ten more of them signing up?

And didn't George W. say bin Laden dead...or alive one month then bin Laden isn't on our radar months later?  

How is Obama's prosecution of this war worse than Bush's?  Aren't Taliban leaders being rounded up on a wholesale basis?  Aren't we sending in the troops to finish this war on a timely schedule?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Osasm's dead, Bush killed him at Tora Bora

The "he's only making more jihadists!!" is the stupid fucking spew and nonsense you Libruls kept saying.

I'm glad Obama is finishing the job and not caving into Code Pink and other fucking retards on the Left


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


We know bin Laden is still alive.  He keeps making tapes.  strike one

Calling it stupid doesn't make it false, does it?  Unless you can prove otherwise.  strike two

And it's good to hear someone acknowledge Obama is actually clearing up after Bush!

just a bit outside, ball one

You're behind in the count, but still at bat!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 25, 2010)

My thoughts?  It's about fucking time that the leadership finally let the military do their job.

Why the fuck couldn't this have been done back in 2003/2004?  Oh yeah.......we were following a false trail of WMD's to try to justify a war for oil and pride.

Nice to see the frat boy is out of office so that we can finally get something done and the troops can come home.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



bin Laden's deader than Obama's promise of fiscal discipline.

I for one am glad that you support Obama's continuation of the Bush Doctrine and the war effort.  But I'm sorry all you greeting cards to Mooky Al Sadr come back "addressee moved....no forwarding address"


----------



## beowolfe (Feb 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news
> ...



Unless you can provide evidence to the contrary, it looks like you're wrong again.......as usual.



> The Taliban (Pashto: &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#7789;&#257;lib&#257;n, meaning "students"), also Taleban, is a Sunni Islamist political movement that governed Afghanistan from 1996 until they were overthrown in late 2001 during Operation Enduring Freedom. It has regrouped since 2004 and revived as a strong insurgency movement governing at the local level and fighting a guerrilla war against the governments of Afghanistan, Pakistan, and the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).[4] The movement is made up of members belonging to different ethnic Pashtun tribes,[5] along with a number of volunteers from nearby Islamic countries such as Uzbeks, Tajiks, Chechens, Arabs, Punjabis and others.[6][7][8] They operate in Afghanistan and Pakistan, mostly around the Durand Line regions. U.S. officials say their headquarters is in or around Quetta, Pakistan, and that Pakistan and Iran are supporting them[9][10][11][12], although both nations deny it.[13][14]
> 
> The Taliban movement is headed by Mullah Mohammed Omar,[15] who is still in hiding. Mullah Omar's original commanders were "a mixture of former small-unit military commanders and madrasah teachers,"[16] and the rank-and-file made up mostly of Afghan refugees who had studied at Islamic religious schools in Pakistan. The Taliban received valuable training, supplies and arms from the Pakistani government, particularly the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI),[17] and many recruits from madrasahs for Afghan refugees in Pakistan, primarily ones established by the Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam (JUI).[18]



And I can find nothing on Pakistan's nukes having some sort of American 'governor' on them.  Again, unless you can provide some proof, it appears that you're just making that up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Well...the F.B.I. still thinks he's alive:

FBI Ten Most Wanted Fugitive - Usama Bin Laden

What makes you so certain he is dead?  Do you have some 'reliable' intelligence that has been overlooked?  There is precedent for overlooking intelligence and there is precedent for unreliable intelligence.  Which side of the Neo-Con fence do you want to come down on this time?

and that 'Bush Doctrine'...is that the one that says we will pursue terrorists anywhere they may be found or is it the one Sarah the Psychic couldn't define?


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad to see we are getting the people that attacked us.  Good job everyone!


----------



## Dr Gregg (Feb 25, 2010)

rdean said:


> It's so ironic.  Obama is concentrating on bringing down the Taliban and al Qaeda in Afghanistan and Pakistan and the Republicans are concentrating on bringing down Obama is this country.
> Isn't that something?  Makes you wonder, whom is working with whom.



Nothing new, just look at the Clinton fiasco, how much they spent to try and take him down


----------



## rdean (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Fighting a war and actually winning it!  What a novel idea!  I wonder why we couldn't do this before?
> ...



Just curious. 

Were:

The return to Sharia law

Women being put in "black ninja outfits"

killing the gays

Making "Islam" then "national religion"

The "Public option in health-care" in Iraq

All legislation, by law, to be based on Islam

the disappearance of a million Christians

and the US being forced to rebuild their country with no end in sight to the cost

all part of the Republican plan in Iraq?  Hey, if that plan went so well, how come some guy insulted our president by throwing his shoes,  barely missing Bush and becoming a national hero?  What ever happened to "America Appreciation Day"?

All those American lives lost and Americans crippled.  All the money we spent and the debt we placed on our children.  There was no al Qaeda in Iraq.  And look at what those people do.  They burn our flag.  They say "Death to America".  They hold up shoes.

Are Republicans so damn delusional, they think this is "success"?











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npwEcGN0HZ0&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Anti-Bush Protests In Iraq[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Actually I don't believe UBL has made a Video tape since Tora Bora. And that is pretty Strange.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


audio tapes.  I think he got wise to our ability to determine locations based on the visuals in a video tape.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



1. bin Laden's dead.

2. We agree Obama is following the Bush Doctrine. Goody


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 25, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Shut the fuck up...you use wiki as a source...you're a dope.  and since you're such a fan of wikipedia as your main source for facts...how about learning how to navigate around the website instead of making a complete fool out of yourself in front of thousands!!!  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tehrik-i-Taliban_Pakistan


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Gratitude has a short half life.  

The people throwing shoes at Bush are Iraqi progressives


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 25, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



No doubt financed by the Iraqi DNC...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's some unclassified info found on the web.....


> Pakistan's aircraft-dropped and missile-launched weapons reportedly are kept unassembled, with their nuclear cores stored separately from their conventional explosive triggers. *They also are fitted with highly classified U.S.-designed security devices that require two people to enter firing codes.*


U.S. worries about Pakistan's nukes - Sacramento News - Local and Breaking Sacramento News | Sacramento Bee


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 26, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Here's some unclassified info found on the web.....
> 
> 
> > Pakistan's aircraft-dropped and missile-launched weapons reportedly are kept unassembled, with their nuclear cores stored separately from their conventional explosive triggers. *They also are fitted with highly classified U.S.-designed security devices that require two people to enter firing codes.*
> ...



TMC, Two Man Control. 

Worked with those codes for a few years.


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Mar 16, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Half of Afghanistan Taliban leadership arrested in Pakistan / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whose leadership council? Omar? Haqqani? Gulbuddin? There are like five separate organizations that we call the Afghan Taliban like it's one group, and that's not even counting the Pakistani Taliban in the Swat Valley.

Of course the Pakistanis know where the Taliban mullahs are, they've only been hiding them and financing them for the last nine years. I don't know what Obama did to get ahold of their balls to the point they would trait on their own people.

Do note that most if not all are in Pakistani custody. Except "mysterious escapes" when the media dies down on this.

ETA: Okay, I missed it, it's Omar's group. I wonder what he did to piss the Pakistanis off so bad?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2010)

Still no bin Laden...amazing.

I'll bet Obama has him, or his double, locked up in the basement of the WH and will announce his "Capture" as a October Surprise just to keep Dems in power voting for ObamaCare


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Still no bin Laden...amazing.
> 
> I'll bet Obama has him, or his double, locked up in the basement of the WH and will announce his "Capture" as a October Surprise just to keep Dems in power voting for ObamaCare



I thought that is what Cheney's man sized safe was for.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Still no bin Laden...amazing.
> 
> I'll bet Obama has him, or his double, locked up in the basement of the WH and will announce his "Capture" as a October Surprise just to keep Dems in power voting for ObamaCare



I heard Obama is trying to persuade bin Laden to run for his, Obama's, old Senate seat from Illinois, and has told Holder to smooth out some of the technical difficulties about bin Laden being an anti American terrorist and a mass murderer and all.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2010)

toomuchtime_ said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Still no bin Laden...amazing.
> ...



Obama's anti-American and he's had a sweet political career. OBL needs to write a book or two.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Still no bin Laden...amazing.
> ...



No, that was to keep Rove out of the sunlight


----------

